# Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 kein Bild



## Qatex (24. September 2015)

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum,
im Zuge der "Aufs Haus" Spiele von EA habe ich mir heute CC Red Alert 2 runtergeladen.
Das Spiel ließ sich reibungslos installieren und Starten, doch nun bekomme ich kein Bild, der Ton läuft aber.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Hier meine Specs: CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
                                       Graka: Palit Geforce GTX 970 JetStream
                                       Ram: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
                                       Win 8 64Bit

Danke im Voraus, Gruß Qatex


----------



## Sendaba (24. September 2015)

Habe ich auch. Bin bis jetzt aber nur soweit gekommen: Der Virenscanner blockt die ein oder andere Datei, da der No-CD Crack nicht von EA sondern von Razor 1911  ist.


----------

